# "You're gonna do what?"



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Last night I went to bass pro with mytmouse to buy my fish finder. We got to looking at lures, and I wanted to pick up some items for trolling. We got to the aisle with the trolling lures. This guy walks up, and the conversation went like this...

Guy: You gonna do some trolling?
MM: Yeah, thats the plan at least. I wanna give it a try sometime soon.
Guy: whatcha trolling for?
MM: Stripers, blues...
Guy: What you need is a "stretch". Where abouts are you trolling?
MM: Probably on the bay near the bridge, and over on the Severn...on my kayak
Guy: _*pause and stare*_ You're looking for a lure to cast?
MM: No, I have those...I'm looking for something to diver a little bit deeper for when Im trolling
Guy: _*pause*_ You mean a casting lure.
MM: No, the lure will be set out behind my kayak, and I will paddle. Trolling...
Guy: _*pause* *stare* *turns and walks away from me*_

opcorn:opcorn:

*shrug* 
I guess it's a foreign concept to some. I think he thought I was an idiot. I think he's and idiot for thinking I am an idiot. lol

I found the "stretch" lures he mentioned and picked one up to try out


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Man I wish I had the camcorder on my phone running! It was priceless! ROTFLMAO


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

You are crazy to think you are going to catch any fish trolling from a kayak


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Metro, You're an Idiot 
Gb.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

That's some funny sh!t! Ole geezer was stunned to think you could actually 'troll' from a yak! To good!


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

The problem is somebody like that is probably too our of shape to actually troll in a yak, so he can't concieve the idea.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey this "Old Geezer trolls" in his yeller yak!
Last thing I caught trolling was a 8" speck in the Warwick River!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Stretches are deadly on stripers when trolled at the right speed-- we used them for plenty of boat trolling in the past and I have trolled the smaller ones from a yak.

Most of the stretches float or rise to the top at rest or if going too slow-- it will take some effort to keep them bumping the bottom from a yak. Be careful when retrieving the lure-- that big lip makes it tough to reel in-- and the faster you reel the more the lip makes the lure want to dive-- but when it gets close to the surface it can "pop" free from the water with a vengeance-- be careful of those treble hooks..


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Mark G said:


> Stretches are deadly on stripers when trolled at the right speed--be careful of those treble hooks..


Especially when you get the fish in your lap !!!!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

you should see some of the boaters expressions when im out fishing on the kayak...priceless. I'll be running some planners on the yak once the big girls start coming in, that will give them something to look at!


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Metro, do u think u can post some pics of those stretch lures? Curious to see what they look like.

thanks


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

The pics are here:

http://www.basspro.com/Manns-Textured-Stretch-Trolling-Baits/product/103624/-1553395


I forget what color I got....I think I got #81


----------

